# Repurposed book - Fairy Tales



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

When I was a children's school librarian I loved teaching the fairy tales. This was a fun project to keep the magic alive!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

This is so awesome! What a great project to spark imagination. Can you elaborate on the process?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very cool love to see recycling at it's best.


----------



## Sewalaskan (Sep 7, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

Is very cool!


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Really nice! Amazing work!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is absolutely stunning!!!!! Exquisitely made!!! What a fabulous way to remember such a lovely time of life!!


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

I have never seen anything like this. It is Magical!!!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow. I love that idea. Well done. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

That's wonderful. What an exciting adventure for a youngster.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful. A real treasure.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Jeannne said:


> When I was a children's school librarian I loved teaching the fairy tales. This was a fun project to keep the magic alive!


Very very clever and creative.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I love your work! How did you do it? Or is it magic secret? BTW we have the same name - don't see too many spelled this way.

Jeanne


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

cerdeirocas said:


> Is very cool!


Way cool!!
Blessings


----------



## pleezed2pleez (Jun 14, 2011)

a treasure


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Its awesome. Very unique and I'm sure will be an heirloom someone will hold on to and pass down.

My daughter did something similar, but not quite as elaborate, for a book used during her wedding ceremony. It was a themed wedding, of course.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## joy-ous1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Unique and very pretty. :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful, I love it &#128158;


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

This is absolutely, breathtakingly gorgeous!

Hazel


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## subtlewitch (Sep 30, 2012)

Awesome project! I love it&#9825;


----------



## dludlow (Mar 9, 2011)

That was just spectacular!! Loved looking at it. Thank you for sharing.

Donna


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

What fun!


----------



## jacqui_c (Mar 30, 2011)

OMG!!!Very Cool!!! What a great gift! Especially for the 'tween' who thinks she's to old for fairy tales and not quite ready for Danielle Steel. There you have it! Thank you for sharing your marvelous imagination with us.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh my- this is wonderful! Well done!


----------



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

Jeannietta wrote: "How did you do it? Or is it magic secret?" 

No secret!

I had the idea but I didnt have directions, so this project just kind of happened, one step at a time:

I wanted a book with an interesting but kind of plain cover, with pages that were mostly text as a background; found it at the library book sale for 25 cents. ( !!! )

I decided on how many display pages I would need. After the title page, which I wanted to use, I divided the remaining pages into 5 sections, using clips to create bundles of pages, more or less equal in thickness. I used an exacto knife to remove chunks of pages in the front of and in the back of each bundle to really separate the bundles. 

Next step was to glue all the pages in one bundle together. I believe that I ran glue around the edges but didnt bother with glue on the surface of the pages. It is a bit tricky to get the pages even. It helped to stand the book up while the glued pages dried, and to do just one or two bundles at a time - otherwise the bundles would stick together. 

The problem is that when the book is opened flat on a surface, the pages want to slide apart because of their place on the spine. A careful glue job holds them in place and the space between each bundle helps, too. 

After the glue was really really dry the rest of the project was easy - just a matter of collecting images and trying out arrangements on the extra pages that were removed. I searched for images on the Internet and also ordered fairy tale books from Better World Books that I could cut up. (Didnt feel comfortable scanning from books I already had - not fair to the illustrators.) Starting out, I didnt know exactly what I wanted to do. It was scary gluing down the first pictures, but then I threw caution to the wind, and just let go with the gold pen and glitter. (Glitter is always fun!)

Thanks for all the nice comments. I hope that some of you will try it out on a topic that inspires you! Post pictures!

Jeanne


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh Jeanne, what a treasure you have made! I can only imagine the hours it took to make that, and how much fun it was to do! I love everything about it! Great work! I don't know where "the cornfields of Illinois" are, but I have ancestors that lived in farm country in Illinois. I was able to visit there in 1996 and see where they had lived, visit their graves, etc. I loved it there. I hope to see more of your works Jeanne, and thanks for sharing with us! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

That is so beautiful.


----------



## Mariola (Jun 28, 2011)

wow, love it!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

That is wonderful! I love it. Well done


----------



## lora monier (Feb 13, 2014)

Fabulous!


----------



## Crzywymyn (Dec 18, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

very nice! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------

